# LF: Carpenter to do custom wooden hot tub steps



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking for a carpenter who can build a set of wooden steps for a round hot tub that look like this (and about 2 feet high):









Anyone out there? If you can do this or even know where I could get something like this that doesn't involve shipping, let me know!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

This looks a bit tricky,but I'm sure we can pull it off.I am leaving for Vegas this afternoon so l have to get back to you on Tuesday.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure I'd be able to help you out with this. Do you know the dimension they need to be? How long, the radius?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

I can do some measurements and find out, as long as you tell me how and what to measure!

Thanks!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, I'll send you a PM.


----------

